# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Computing Repairs help and sales

## Paul&laura

We are in the process of starting a new business venture in caithness and sutherland we deal primarily in Game console repairs firmware flashing modifications (to play legally owned back ups) also screen repairs and mobile phone repairs and unlocking . If it has motherboard we can fix it. We also buy broken or old consoles phones laptops tablets pcs etc for spares and repairs and have several Xbox 360 and ps3 and psp's for sale please feel free to contact us with any questions you might have or if you would like us to repair anything for you. We can also offer a wide variety of help and information about your consoles, anti virus or general computing questions. 
Paul & laura

----------

